# What car is this???



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone here know what version/generation of the RS4 this is? Check out the pics and please let me know. I got it in a big package deal and I want to sell it because I have no interest in onroad, but I don’t know how much to ask for it if I don’t know what it is!  Also, any guesses as to how much it’s worth? Thanks so much!


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

more pics of the mystery RS4...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

It loks like a RS4 Sport with a few upgrades. This would be the second generation of RS4's


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Bob! Any idea how much it's worth? $20? $50?? $100???


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

SeattleRCer said:


> Thanks Bob! Any idea how much it's worth? $20? $50?? $100???


I would guess around $40.00 or $50.00. Most of the parts are still available at Tower and some Pro 2, Sport 2 parts fit.


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks so much Bob! Anyone else have some input as to what it is and how much it's worth? All input is much appreciated!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

SeattleRCer said:


> Thanks so much Bob! Anyone else have some input as to what it is and how much it's worth? All input is much appreciated!


Actually Bob its the first generation HPI touring car, Note the gear box rear end. instead of the belt, the very first Hpi touring cars ahd front belt rear gear box like he has shown, it does have some upgrades from that era too but it is definitley first gen HPI. They had copied the stealth tranny from associated and dropped it in a touring car, made a great 2 wd drive as well! Probably be worth 50 to 75 to the right person


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Mr Tamiya! All this info is much appreciated!


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

looks more like that knock off brand mega tech


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's an HPI because it's got the HPI logo on it in a few places. And about 6 people on this forum and another have told me its an early RS4.


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, it's up for sale in the onroad section of the Buy & Sell board! Hopefully someone is looking for an original RS4!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mcRacing said:


> looks more like that knock off brand mega tech


it is FOR SURE HPI and it is FOR SURE the first Generation of RS4, I have been in this hobby for 25+ years and I also had one when they first came out. the reason why it has a tranny that looks almost like a rc10 stealth tranny is because they hired associated guru Kent claussen or cliff lett cant remember which(because everyone changes companies so often) to head up the R&D department at the time. :thumbsup: Durable parking lot car i wouldnt get rid of it!


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Mr Tamiya, thanks for all the great info! I'd like to keep it (sounds like a good one to keep for the fun I'd have with it in the street), but I already have too many cars (my wife is gonna go crazy!), and my main interest is gas offroad right now.

I have a couple other cars I'd like to know more about, so I'll be posting pics soon for everyone's input. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mr. Tamiya is right. It is a first gen RS4. My old eyes missed the lack of a rear belt.


Jay thanks for the sharp eye.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> Mr. Tamiya is right. It is a first gen RS4. My old eyes missed the lack of a rear belt.
> 
> 
> Jay thanks for the sharp eye.


:thumbsup: I miss my tranny RS4


----------

